# Manitowoc County Kennel Club 2015 Fall Field Trial



## Labs R Us (Jun 25, 2010)

Any updates on any/all stakes at this event?


----------



## duckwacker (Sep 21, 2008)

Any derby results??


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Open call backs to L B
2,4,9,10,14,16,17,18,21,22,23,26,27,35,36,37,42,44,47,50,51,58,65,71,75,81,82,83,84,85

30 dogs start with dog 4 same location


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Open to WB
2,4,27,36,42,44,47,58,65,71,82,83,84


----------



## championretrievers (Feb 7, 2008)

Any updates on the derby and qualifying?


----------



## Loran Marmes (JR) (Jan 19, 2013)

12 back to 4th in qual
3 11 15 21 23 24 26 28 32 33 35 36


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Amt to WM 
2,5,8,14,17,19,21,35,41,47

10 Dogs


----------



## Labs R Us (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks for updates ... pleased keep 'em coming. 
No info on Derby?


----------



## duckwacker (Sep 21, 2008)

Any updates on the of the open and AM ? Also how many series was the derby?

Thanks


----------



## mbrookins (Dec 21, 2004)

Everything is up on EE. There were 4 series for the derby.


----------



## duckwacker (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks Mike


----------

